# I give you CH Custom Guitar Shop



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok i was just looking on facebook and a friend "liked" this page being a guitar guy i thought "Oh cool a guitar builder" this is what i stumbled upon.....

































Now i don't know if this dude sells or anything but the facebook page seems to be for a custom guitar shop? just look up CH Custom Guitar Shop.....enjoy


----------



## asher (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## stevexc (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, if he can do it, so can I!

...anyone wanna buy me a bandsaw? Or at least a workbench?


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 22, 2014)

Q: wow, your guitars are really nice, what tools did you use!?

A: a sledgehammer and a chainsaw!


----------



## pondman (Apr 22, 2014)

Errrr , very very rustic


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Theres a tele there made from "40 year old pine" lol


----------



## asher (Apr 22, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Well, if he can do it, so can I!
> 
> ...anyone wanna buy me a bandsaw? Or at least a workbench?



All hand tools or bust.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 22, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Theres a tele there made from "40 year old pine" lol


Well, wood age does seem to be a big selling point these days... 

I guess it's nice to know you could be worse off than ordering an Etherial.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 22, 2014)

who says you cant build a guitar with just a pocket knife!!!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 22, 2014)

At least you know they are hand made..or refurbished...or whatever you wanna call it


----------



## stevexc (Apr 22, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> Well, wood age does seem to be a big selling point these days...
> 
> I guess it's nice to know you could be worse off than ordering an Etherial.



I dunno, Etherials took a bit of inspection to find all the issues - at first glance they seem great, if garish.

These, though, have a sense of honesty about them. There's no surprises, and if there are any they're bound to be pleasant. When you expect everything to be wrong, anything right is a plus!


----------



## Necromagnon (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't start this game, I have several "builders" (don't call them luthier) that can strongly compete with this genius!


----------



## BouhZik (Apr 22, 2014)

De Vries' cousin?


----------



## callankirk (Apr 22, 2014)

Ouch...just.....ouch. These are to the guitar world what these are to the tattoo world... He should just give up. I hope no one buys these. Except to use as firewood.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 22, 2014)

Christ almighty.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2014)

What saddens me tho is looking through the Facebook page he uses some decent woods...when i say use i mean destroy


----------



## Ajb667 (Apr 22, 2014)

Besides the horrible routing, the fact that it looks like he doesn't actually measure anything, why do the finishes look sticky?  Does he not sand after he sprays, or does he use some horrible homemde concoction?


Good lord look at this neck.






and these pickups oh my god


----------



## Necris (Apr 22, 2014)

If Wishnevsky had dementia I imagine this is what his builds would look like.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 22, 2014)

You can see some of his tools there


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh what a few cases of Pabst Blue Ribbon can do. 

These look less like guitars and more like those cakes people make to look like guitars - all bumpy, warped, and f*u*cked up 


Rev.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2014)

^^ i had to sit there for a good 5mins looking at a guitar to see if it was a cake or not  the one thats 4 pictures down in OP kinda says cake


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 22, 2014)

eeer where's the "unseen" button ?


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 22, 2014)

i didnt know Stevie Wonder was a Luthier...


----------



## Benjamin Millar (Apr 22, 2014)

The "about" section of his facebook page sudgeests he does sell his guitars.

To be fair to the guy building those, they might (not likely, but still...) be the greatest playing guitars of all time, but he will have a hard time competing in the custom guitars market with that sort of workmanship.


----------



## pylyo (Apr 22, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> Don't start this game, I have several "builders" (don't call them luthier) that can strongly compete with this genius!



Pics or it didn't happen'! 

However, I'll take that PRS with gem stones in the body.


----------



## Khoi (Apr 22, 2014)

> "I really enjoy the process of building guitars. I have tried making traditional shapes (strat, Les Paul etc....) but since I make each one by hand, they are all a bit different, *and never perfect.*"




dem routes doe










here's one of his earlier builds:


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 22, 2014)

what a monumental waste of money. i commend him on building but the dude just doesnt have the chops.


----------



## Ajb667 (Apr 22, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> what a monumental waste of money. i commend him on building but the dude just doesnt have the chops.



Stuff like this makes me afraid to start my build  As long as I take my time I HIGHLY doubt it'll turn out like this, even though the thoughts in the back of my head say otherwise.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 22, 2014)

Saw his stuff on Facebook earlier today  

I think the only acceptable excuse for creating anything like this is if someone commissioned you on a bet to get shithoused ass drunk and try to make a guitar using only a chisel and a 5/8" socket wrench.


----------



## Necris (Apr 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/svsinstruments


----------



## Ajb667 (Apr 22, 2014)

Necris said:


> https://www.facebook.com/svsinstruments




These look like what happens when you ask a 14 year old to design a "metal" guitar.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 22, 2014)

Necris said:


> https://www.facebook.com/svsinstruments



Those are hideous, but they don't necessarily look poorly built... I only took a quick glance though.


----------



## DarkNoon (Apr 22, 2014)

Ordering


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 22, 2014)

Necris said:


> https://www.facebook.com/svsinstruments



Can't unsee...


----------



## Bassassasin (Apr 22, 2014)

The SVS looking in my eyes like a good showguitar for Doomcore or something like this.
Not my style, but a good workmanship

The CH Customs make me thinking about the first part from "Full Metal Jacket" Movie...
The part about the eyestich and hole f###
What a shame for this greatlooking wood


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 22, 2014)

Khoi said:


>


----------



## Navid (Apr 22, 2014)

Holy shit, and I thought my builds weren't cool.
Why is he allowed to waste so much wood in those failure of guitars?


----------



## DarkNoon (Apr 22, 2014)

I wonder what I could get out of this guy for $200.


----------



## sehnomatic (Apr 22, 2014)

Out of the way etherial. You've got competition.


----------



## skeels (Apr 22, 2014)

^Dude, don't even bother. His waiting list is in the fours.

wait. I got ninja'd. Didn't see that last picture. 


Now I feel unwell.


this is no longer funny.


----------



## Nag (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, shit ! Eric Devries has a twin


----------



## Svava (Apr 22, 2014)

IDK how I feel about this..

It's so confusing and wrong and....


I need an adult 

Nagash hold me and tell me it's going to be okay


----------



## glpg80 (Apr 22, 2014)

...must be related to Bernie Rico Jr


----------



## decoy205 (Apr 22, 2014)

Who the f**k needs templates or straight edges.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2014)

"Really strange, I just got about 25 new likes in the last few hours...".... cmon whos guilty?


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 22, 2014)

Link to his facebook?


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CH-Custom-Guitar-Shop/212219678809570?fref=ts


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 22, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/CH-Custom-Guitar-Shop/212219678809570?fref=ts



Haha yes! Now i can keep tabs on these high ends beauties \m/


----------



## Negav (Apr 22, 2014)

Comparable craftsmanship to Rick Toone, Ormsby, Vik, Kxk, Blackat, Blackmachine, Jaden Rose just to name a few. This is a Blackmachine situation all over again, expect those to sell in the 5-digit range in a few years.


----------



## DarkNoon (Apr 22, 2014)

Can I custom shop yet?


----------



## VigilSerus (Apr 22, 2014)

That bottle on the ground explains a lot.


----------



## skeels (Apr 22, 2014)

sehnomatic said:


> Out of the way etherial. You've got competition.



I like how it's on bubble wrap. Don't wanna ding that baby!


----------



## VigilSerus (Apr 22, 2014)

> Really strange, I just got about 25 new likes in the last few hours...did I get pimped by a group? Whoever reposted, my thanks. Even to the 1star review telling me I had a LONG way to go...Agreed, and thanks for taking a look. I'll never claim to be awesome at this...just trying to improve with each build.



HE'S ON TO US. But in seriousness, at least he's honest about his work. Gotta give him cred for that, seriously.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 22, 2014)

We should all message him on Facebook and ask his opinion on the tonewood debate 


Rev.


----------



## jwade (Apr 22, 2014)

You know, I would've never thought of using Playdoh to make custom guitars. Makes sense though, comes in a wide variety of colors, smells GREAT, safe for kids and pets! This guy is a GENIUS.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 22, 2014)

from mr CH himself

Really strange, I just got about 25 new likes in the last few hours...did I get pimped by a group? Whoever reposted, my thanks. Even to the 1star review telling me I had a LONG way to go...Agreed, and thanks for taking a look. I'll never claim to be awesome at this...just trying to improve with each build.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 22, 2014)

I want to see his fret work!!!!


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 22, 2014)

i wanna see the neck carves


----------



## VigilSerus (Apr 23, 2014)

thrsher said:


> from mr CH himself
> 
> Really strange, I just got about 25 new likes in the last few hours...did I get pimped by a group? Whoever reposted, my thanks. Even to the 1star review telling me I had a LONG way to go...Agreed, and thanks for taking a look. I'll never claim to be awesome at this...just trying to improve with each build.



I just posted that a couple posts up


----------



## charlessalvacion (Apr 23, 2014)

Ajb667 said:


> Besides the horrible routing, the fact that it looks like he doesn't actually measure anything, why do the finishes look sticky?  Does he not sand after he sprays, or does he use some horrible homemde concoction?
> 
> 
> Good lord look at this neck.






That hammer.


----------



## Necromagnon (Apr 23, 2014)

SO, you've ask for it:
paul elie guitares

He spent a few time on our luthier forum, claiming that "he's an artist, he's far beyond us and we can't understand him, blabla".

I've also been contacting by a luthier from Chile to offer us some guitars... I don't want to make bad advertisement by posting is facebook, but it's really a great competitor for this thread...


----------



## Zai (Apr 23, 2014)

I want to punch this dude in the throat


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 23, 2014)

can we just call this Yolo Lutherie?


----------



## morethan6 (Apr 23, 2014)

This whole thread is like that bit in Aliens when they find the colonists and they're all twisted up and stuck to the wall.

Those guitars are looking at me with painful eyes saying '...kill......me'


----------



## constepatdyak (Apr 23, 2014)

at least he makes up for his shoddy builds with awesome woods... which then turn into unplayable guitars. There's like under 0.1mm gap between the low E string and the fretboard haha


----------



## ormsby guitars (Apr 23, 2014)

I had many arguments with this guy back in the day... Food colour stains, Saran Wrap clamps, tops that weren't big enough for tops... 

LITCHFIELD CUSTOM HANDMADE GUITARS


----------



## morethan6 (Apr 23, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> I had many arguments with this guy back in the day... Food colour stains, Saran Wrap clamps, tops that weren't big enough for tops...
> 
> LITCHFIELD CUSTOM HANDMADE GUITARS



To be fair this guy had to invent a machine to go back to 1991 to build his website. That probably took up a lot of his guitar-building time.


----------



## Rojne (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't even find it funny.. I feel sorry for him!

He can't possibly have taken any time to complete these builds properly, poor guy for not realizing the lack of skill he posses..
I mean, I get ....ing angry seeing that nice wood becoming firewood, it hurts my soul!


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 23, 2014)

"There are no straight lines in nature"

On another side fair play to him for living his dream, He clearly loves doing it. Someone should get him at least one kind of Straight line / measurement device and lessons on how to use it though.


----------



## Svava (Apr 23, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> "There are no straight lines in nature"
> 
> On another side fair play to him for living his dream, He clearly loves doing it. Someone should get him at least one kind of Straight line / measurement device and lessons on how to use it though.



We should start a fund and get him one


----------



## teddy_baca (Apr 23, 2014)

Those inlays though! Seriously, this guy should start small before he tries some of the rather creative ideas haha. But hell at least he tries!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 23, 2014)

payment sent...


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Apr 23, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> payment sent...




Oh my gosh, my eyes are watering now (from the laughter).


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 23, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> I had many arguments with this guy back in the day... Food colour stains, Saran Wrap clamps, tops that weren't big enough for tops...
> 
> LITCHFIELD CUSTOM HANDMADE GUITARS



I totally remember the project guitar threads about that guy. I think he was certifiably nuts.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Apr 23, 2014)

There are four types of people in the world:

1 unconsciously incompetent - dont even realise how incompetent they are

2 consciously incompetent - they realise, but go ahead anyway

3 consciously competent - they know they can do it, and work hard to get it

4 unconsciously competent - job gets done perfectly without even thinking about it


----------



## foreright (Apr 24, 2014)

I thought there were 10 types of people: those who understand binary and those who don't...


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 24, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201374306391730&set=vb.212219678809570&type=2&theater the .... did I just watch....


----------



## Necromagnon (Apr 24, 2014)

AD Guitars


----------



## Kullerbytta (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## synrgy (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 24, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201374306391730&set=vb.212219678809570&type=2&theater the .... did I just watch....



You watch the flying V one? Looks comfy as


----------



## hardvalve (Apr 24, 2014)

Fretsong Guitars.......


----------



## KTOKTO (Apr 24, 2014)

Notice anything?


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 24, 2014)

^^ they might be all in the one folder and them comments would be on that folder and show up on multiple pics i just noticed that


----------



## Swyse (Apr 24, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> ^^ they might be all in the one folder and them comments would be on that folder and show up on multiple pics i just noticed that



This

also, interesting first post content


----------



## foreright (Apr 24, 2014)

That last one looks like it was "carved" with his teeth!


----------



## KTOKTO (Apr 24, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> ^^ they might be all in the one folder and them comments would be on that folder and show up on multiple pics i just noticed that


 
Aha. Thanks for clearing that up. That makes total sense, my bad.



Swyse said:


> also, interesting first post content


 
Ya, sorry


----------



## Swyse (Apr 24, 2014)

foreright said:


> That last one looks like it was "carved" with his teeth!



wait, how else would you carve things?


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Apr 24, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Ok i was just looking on facebook and a friend "liked" this page being a guitar guy i thought "Oh cool a guitar builder" this is what i stumbled upon.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And people complain that Schecter uses too much abalone.


----------



## Swyse (Apr 24, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> AD Guitars



© 2023 by Pentagramm STONE. Proudly made by Guillermo Lopez

maybe by 2023 he will have these designs more refined and less ms-painted.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 24, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> I had many arguments with this guy back in the day... Food colour stains, Saran Wrap clamps, tops that weren't big enough for tops...
> 
> LITCHFIELD CUSTOM HANDMADE GUITARS



"I can do any color you want. I am slightly colorblind, but my lovely wife isn't. She lets me know if a color looks right, and if not what to do."


WTF


----------



## stevexc (Apr 24, 2014)

Swyse said:


> wait, how else would you carve things?



Handheld woodchuck.

Gawd...


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Apr 24, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Handheld woodchuck.
> 
> Gawd...


----------



## asher (Apr 24, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Handheld woodchuck.
> 
> Gawd...



+rep


----------



## Ajb667 (Apr 24, 2014)

I was curious as to what he charged for those god-awful abominations, so I sent him an email asking what he would charge for a 28" scale 8 string.

He said he didn't know how to do a longer scale and he'd have to get custom bridges pickup 
Guess he doesn't know about Hipshot 
or emg
or seymour duncan


----------



## VigilSerus (Apr 24, 2014)

Ajb667 said:


> I was curious as to what he charged for those god-awful abominations, so I sent him an email asking what he would charge for a 28" scale 8 string.
> 
> He said he didn't know how to do a longer scale and he'd have to get custom bridges pickup
> Guess he doesn't know about Hipshot
> ...



Probably doesn't know how because it looks like all his necks are pre-fabs. 
(Imagine what a neck he made would look like )


----------



## Ajb667 (Apr 24, 2014)

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Probably doesn't know how because it looks like all his necks are pre-fabs.
> (Imagine what a neck he made would look like )



He does make some of his necks. I posted one in the first page of the thread.


And here's another terrifying one:


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok fret slots are straight dont mind the big ass scoop out the side 8f the neck


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 25, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Ok fret slots are straight dont mind the big ass scoop out the side 8f the neck


Maybe he tried to copy Rick Toones 'flared fretboard'?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 25, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> Maybe he tried to copy Rick Toones 'flared fretboard'?



Ha ha, yeah... Only he got his flare the wrong way around.


----------



## Dcm81 (Apr 25, 2014)

Gotta give the man props though - he built his own house!


----------

